# License On-Line



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

For those of you up reading, I just found out that the license results are already posted on-line!!! Just after Midnight and they have them! My 2 kids and I all drew our hunt! Happy Hunting!


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/

Oh yeah, just checked the results as well. Drew my first choice. I am happy now... to bad the hunt does not start sooner!

Happy Hunting


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah got mine for unit F 28th-4th!!!!!!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Darn it!!!!! I got my turkey license... unit ZE general.... state or private land.... which would seem cool.... but its only 5-5 to 5-11.... which yes is plenty of time for me to get a bird.... but still puts me under pressure due to work.... i wont complain though

thats what i put in for so ill take it... and hope for good weather


good luck to you all....


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Got mine
Unit ZC General 5-5-08 thru 5-11-08


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

Unit F, April 21st-27th first hunt!!


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

UNIT E
I did not get mine:sad:
Well maybe next year.??


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't get mine. I feel like I just got mounted like a hen.


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, I checked at 12:03 am, pretty cool. I got drawn for my second choice ZA 4/28-5/4.


----------



## Lyle7289 (Sep 28, 2006)

Got ours!!! My daughter and I drew for the first hunt in unit K!!! She turned 10 in Jan. and this will be her first hunt!! We are PUMPED!!! 

My wife and 12 y/o son did not draw for the same hunt though :sad:

I am going to set them up on a private land hunt here locally. So it isn't that bad!

I would like to see that all "apprentice" and all youth hunters for that matter, get a tag and be exempt from the drawing for turkey. What do you guys think?

Good hunting,
Lyle


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Hunterhads-same hunt too! Stay away from MY birds!


----------



## Q2XL (Oct 2, 2006)

Didn't get my ZC hunt. 

Looks like I will be hunting getting the 234 license.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

My 11 yr old son and I received our first choice and the first hunt in unit J.. 

CB


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Lyle7289 said:


> Got ours!!! My daughter and I drew for the first hunt in unit K!!! She turned 10 in Jan. and this will be her first hunt!! We are PUMPED!!!
> 
> My wife and 12 y/o son did not draw for the same hunt though :sad:
> 
> ...


Lyle Don't forget that if you get the boss and 12 year old 234 tags that they are good up in K and for the long season.

I got drawn for my first choice, the 234 tag. It doesn't make me feel bad to beat the RND out of 5 bucks since I just turned 65 and can buy 6 buck old foggies licences.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Unit ZZ 1st Season!! Sweeeett!!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Didn't get mine either.
Darn....


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

beer and nuts said:


> Hunterhads-same hunt too! Stay away from MY birds!


Ill be sure to drive by with my bird!


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

I applied on January 18 for area K and when I went on this a.m. I got a notice that my application was not in the system :-( 
I called and they had me fax my receipt and agreed that I should be in the system. Have not heard back though to hear if I will get my first choice Hunt 109. Anybody else have this problem??


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

got all my tags except for the federal duck stamp $$79 AND OH YES, THERE'LL BE ONE LESS TOM IN ALCONA COUNTY:woohoo1:


----------



## Gobblestopper (Feb 1, 2008)

Cant wait, i hope everyone else is as excited as i am.

Happing hunting!


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Spring Turkey Drawing.
05/05/08 - 05/31/08 UNIT ZF - GENERAL Got my first pick.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

My brother, dad, and myself all drew the same hunt- pretty excited. However, even more exciting, my wife drew also! First EVER hunting license she'll ever have. Can't wait to help her bag her bird.


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Unit K, first season. My daughter and I are pretty excited. Will be her first time going with me for turkeys.


----------



## DIRTY DOG 2 (Jan 30, 2006)

me to zf first season


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm in! Unit ZZ..... bring on the long beards!!!


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

04/21/08 - 05/04/08 Unit Zz


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

We got all ours.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Spring Turkey Drawing.

Drawing: 2008 Spring Turkey 

Customer Name: MICHAEL PAUL NORDSTROM 
Address: 6721 LESSITER RD NE 
BELDING MI 48809-9319 
Birth Date: 6/8/1973 

Successful Hunt: 
Hunt Date(s): 04/21/08 - 05/04/08 
Hunt Description: UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 
Area: 0301 

License to purchase: 
Item Number: 166 
Item Description: RES Spring Turkey 
Available for Purchase: 3/1/2008


----------



## Lyle7289 (Sep 28, 2006)

multibeard said:


> Lyle Don't forget that if you get the boss and 12 year old 234 tags that they are good up in K and for the long season.


? What cha' mean?? Am I missing something?


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

My son's first year (10) we both drew unit ZZ! This should be fun!!


----------



## fish_head (Jun 26, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Unit ZZ 1st Season!! Sweeeett!!


Same here


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

1st. hunt unit j


----------

